# Como conectar un Switch Balancín de 3 patas con foco



## BrutalCastor (Ago 17, 2009)

Que tal Buen Dia antes que todo, soy nuevo en este mundo, y en una materia de electrónica estamos haciendo una fuente de voltaje regulada de 0V a 24V de 0V a 3A, mi problema es que el profesor nos pidio que pusieramos un switch con foco, pero no logro hacer que prenda el foco, el switch como tal si funciona pero como comento el foco no logro hacerlo prender, el switch recibe la alimentacion directa de la instalacion electrica 126V he probado varias cosas, pero no lo he logrado, me comentaron que debia usar una resistencia pero no se como conectarlo.


De antemano Gracias por tomarse el tiempo de Ayudarme


----------



## mendek (Ago 17, 2009)

pues no se en que quieres q t ayudemos (con la fuente o con lo del foco)pero lo del foco la verdad que eso es muy simple aca t dejo una imagen de como seria el circuito.


----------



## BrutalCastor (Ago 17, 2009)

Muchas Gracias por Responder tan rápido mendek, pero creo que no me explique bien, lo que pasa es que el switch se supone que trae foco integrado, que prende cuando el switch se activa y se apaga cuando el switch se apaga, pero no se como conectar las 3 patas del switch para que me funcione el foco.
Pero Gracias por Responderme, espero me puedas ayudar con esto.


----------



## mendek (Ago 17, 2009)

pues es lo mismo conectalo tal y como biene en el esquema, ya que si no prende asi deberas ir a cambiarlo a donde lo compraste o para mayor seguridad pide una prueba d calidad y pideles que t lo purben


----------



## BrutalCastor (Ago 18, 2009)

Muchas Gracias Por tu ayuda


----------



## mendek (Ago 18, 2009)

orale pues si tienes mas dudas aqui estamos para ayudarnos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola
Tal Vez Alguna Opcion Del Adjunto Te Sirva
Saludos
a Tus Ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Chai.
elaficionado.


----------

